# Nigerian Embassy



## ratpick_2000 (Jan 30, 2009)

Does anyone know if there is a Nigerian Embassy in Dubai or Abu Dhabi? Someone mentioned the closest one is Kuwait for some reason.

Cheers in advance


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Two seconds on google turns up this:


EMBASSY OF NIGERIA
Villa 432/2 Al Nahyan Street 26
Al Manazir, Al Karama Area, 
P.O. Box 110171, ABU DHABI, UAE 

Phone: + (971-2) 4431503 
Fax: + (971-2) 4431792
Emails: [email protected] 
Website:
Working Hours/Days: 09:00hrs -15:00hrs ; Sunday - Thursday


-


----------



## ratpick_2000 (Jan 30, 2009)

Cheers - I had my google ont he UK version so it didnt come up.


----------



## Jewles (Nov 4, 2008)

If you are going there to collect 7 billion dollars off someone for doing nothing dont do it, its a scam


----------

